# TURN THEN HEAT OFF!



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2006)

The joys of being an instructor pilot!

http://media.putfile.com/Turn-off-the-heat


----------



## Glider (Apr 15, 2006)

Nothing like getting your priorities sorted out.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2006)

Dude seriously needs a valium, but then again, maybe some Pakistani guy is dating his sister or something....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2006)

where was that guy from anyway?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2006)

The trainee pilot sounded indian or pakistani to me...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't know - I think they're in a T-38. The heater in fighter aircraft works VERY WELL. My father in law had one go bad in an F-106, he thinks the cockpit heat went over 100F easily!!!

That student seemed not to grasp the english language well besides being clueless....


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 15, 2006)

Good post Flyboy.

sunny


----------



## Harvard (Apr 23, 2006)

I think he was one of the Malaysian pilots.


----------

